# Bud Light format changed...



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i see that the budlight went to a one day fomat. entry fees are still the same and payouts look good. i have always liked one day tourneys but was curious if anyone knew why the change? the new design looks killer by the way. 

www.pensacolakingmack.com


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

nevermind... guess i should have moved past page one before i posted.

quote:<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><VAR>Due to the shrinking economy, your tournament directors and advisory committee have been forced to make some changes to the 2009 tournaments. All of the changes have been implemented to save you money, while still giving you the best prize package. The total sponsor monies has decreased for 2009 and this is the reason for not having an advanced guarantee of all payouts. However, you will notice that all first places, bonuses, junior prizes and cash prizes are guaranteed! All other payouts are based on a boat count that is well below last year?s totals. The full payout (based on boat count) will mean that approximately 1 in every 2 boats will receive a check at the awards ceremony. Both tournaments will now be a one day event with extended fishing hours. This change will significantly reduce your costs in 2009 and when gas prices rise! Sunday is now dedicated to the awards ceremony, in which we will present all winners with their prizes, give away more door prizes and Flounder?s will be providing us with some discount food coupons for that day. So, bring your family and friends to the beach party on Sunday. This will be the beginning of another fun tradition.</VAR><VAR>
</VAR><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><VAR>We know that these changes will result in tight lines during a time of tight budgets. Thanks again for your support, enjoy the cost saving changes and best of luck on water and land.</VAR>


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I kind of liked the 2 day format for this tournament because you can look at the board after day one and see where there are beatable fish for day 2.

Also, it usually takes a good hour or better to get a fish weighed on dayone especially if you come in close to closing time. With the one day format you probably should weigh in almost anything because who knows what teamswill be fishing for which species and a small fish might win something. This will lead to a glut of boats coming in right at 8pm. By the time everyone gets in andweighs it will be well after dark leaving to go back to the slip or trailer. There will be less than half a moon as well so please be careful running at night.

That said, we will be fishing for sure.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i was speaking with another PFF member and both of us agreed that their will be boats that will be racing to the scales late and will be meeting with boats that are leaving the scales right there near the bridge. that is a scary situation, so i hope that everybody uses their heads when entering or leaving the scales. Team Hitman will be there too.


----------

